# Toilet drain under slab with very little clearance



## ye4jim (Mar 6, 2018)

View attachment 105273
Trying to configure a toilet drain installation that needs to fit in a 1'3" space between slab and bedrock. We don't want a raised floor or to dig into granite. Do you think this will pass inspection? See attached. Thanks!
:confused1::confused1:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ya.... I got nothin.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Need to change the street 90 to a san tee on it's back with the sweep obviously pointed up to the toilet. Bushing reducer out the top of the tee, which is on it's back, over to the wall and use a long sweep 90 to connect to vent.

Lol, I'm just imagining the conversation between this guy and the inspector if something fails. "But the guys on the internet told me so." :thumbup:


Ps. Compacted fill is overrated. Just throw whatever trash is sitting around into the hole


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahh ... amateur hour :vs_cool:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Septic or city? That’s the big one. Seriously 1’ 3” between slab and bedrock! I’m know that possible, but where and why?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The picture is obviously from an engineer drawing. What amazes me engineers in my area have become snobs with their ring on their finger. They started to put stamps on everything stating they aren't responsible if their diagrams aren't to code!

Good news it doesn't hold up one second in court as it clearly states in the law they are accountable.


----------



## ye4jim (Mar 6, 2018)

*Beg to differ*



Tango said:


> The picture is obviously from an engineer drawing. What amazes me engineers in my area have become snobs with their ring on their finger...


The picture was drawn by a 16 year old from our local highschool, using a $39 home designs application and 3D images that he imported from Nibco. He has no previous experience in CAD or drafting, and no training in engineering or plumbing. All he's ever done is spend a few hours helping his dad solder and glue.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ye4jim said:


> All he's ever done is spend a few hours helping his dad solder and glue.


The drawing is well drawn. Now may I suggest you hire a professional plumber not someone under the table. Everybody in the end will be happy. You will get proper plumbing done up to code and the plumber will be happy because he got a paycheck to feed his family.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ye4jim said:


> The picture was drawn by a 16 year old from our local highschool, using a $39 home designs application and 3D images that he imported from Nibco. He has no previous experience in CAD or drafting, and no training in engineering or plumbing. All he's ever done is spend a few hours helping his dad solder and glue.


Too bad you aren't as smart as him. You obviously can't even read. Plumbing professionals only in BIG RED LETTERS at the top of the page.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes it is amazing how many high function people in the ENGLISH speaking
World do not know how to READ simple ENGLISH !


----------



## Cagey57 (Mar 2, 2018)

To the OP,
You have a 2 dimensional drawing and a 3 dimensional problem.

Please hire a licensed professional and it will pass inspection. Oh, a permit is very much advised/required for that inspection as well.

Good luck, you are going to need it.


----------



## ye4jim (Mar 6, 2018)

Tango said:


> The drawing is well drawn. Now may I suggest you hire a professional plumber not someone under the table. Everybody in the end will be happy. You will get proper plumbing done up to code and the plumber will be happy because he got a paycheck to feed his family.


Give the kid a break guys. It was a first draft by a 16 yr old who will be doing an internship with a plumbing contractor this summer. He's completely self taught, and has already fixed the drawing per youtube. Nothing under the table about this project; the drawing (attached) was submitted along with permit app yesterday afternoon. If they don't like it, he'll fix it again.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We are trying to tell you this forum is for professional plumbers and related personnel. We do not give advice to DIY. You are not allowed to post either because you do not fit the criterias. We've politely told you in many ways to hire a professional AND refrain from posting including the moderator.



> Tommy plumber :
> 
> This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ye4jim said:


> Give the kid a break guys. It was a first draft by a 16 yr old who will be doing an internship with a plumbing contractor this summer. He's completely self taught, and has already fixed the drawing per youtube. Nothing under the table about this project; the drawing (attached) was submitted along with permit app yesterday afternoon. If they don't like it, he'll fix it again.


What are you guys like a tag team? - Okay, you hit YouTube, and I'll try to get free advice on a plumbers only forum! :vs_whistle:

Look at the bright side, when the inspector ask why you plumbed it that way... you can put all the blame on the 16 year old. (and nothing against him btw) :vs_cool:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caseylong (Mar 8, 2018)

I would suggest calling a plumber to ensure the job is done correctly...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

caseylong said:


> I would suggest calling a plumber to ensure the job is done correctly...



caseylong, Please read the forum rules and post an intro so we can welcome you properly.


----------



## tater6061 (Feb 25, 2013)

in two story houses with very limited space, I've used a Wye on it's back, and a Spigot 45* floor flange then a LS 90 after for the Vent.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

From that picture it looks like your roughing in an outhouse lol, no 4" sanitary sewer connected to a 3" vent that extends through the roof. Min size dry vent for a w.c is 1-1/2 btw not 2",unless thats a wet vent.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

canuck92 said:


> From that picture it looks like your roughing in an outhouse lol, no 4" sanitary sewer connected to a 3" vent that extends through the roof. Min size dry vent for a w.c is 1-1/2 btw not 2",unless thats a wet vent.


Here is Illinois, minimum dry or wet vent for a WC is 2".

But yep minimum building sewer (lowest point and through foundation) is 4" and every building sewer is required to have a main stack 3" minimum.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yep every towns got there own rules. Not suprised. All the major stuff seems to be all the same though.


----------

